

The Seven Deadly Sins of Web Design. - brackin
http://visualidiot.com/articles/seven…
http://visualidiot.com/articles/seven-sins
======
Tmmrn
Sin number 8: Your super cool effects only work on some browsers.

Konqueror: <http://ompldr.org/vZGZjeg/sin8.png>

~~~
sukuriant
Konqueror isn't in the list of primary browsers. I'm sorry, but you can't
build for everything. If you did, we'd all still be writing HTML 4.0.

~~~
Loque_k
What ever happened to progressive enhancement... /me weeps

------
Loque_k
I appreciate the effort but that page, in itself, is a sin of webdesign...
assuming everyone has an interface that supports hover, with mystery-meat.

I honestly had no idea what was going on until I came to the comments as I
first viewed it on my iphone... came to the comments here for an explanation.

------
leephillips
#8 is covered in other comments: relying on hover;

#9: Annoying position-fixed advertisement that obscures part of your
"article".

But your pedagogical technique is sound: illustrate bad web design by
designing your website badly, so we can see what not to do.

------
pselbert
Attempted to read them in mobile, didn't see anything because I can't hover.

------
yamalight
I have one more: check your website with JS disabled

------
danso
Direct link is here <http://visualidiot.com/articles/seven-sins>

~~~
Angostura
The missing sin - mystery-meat navigation. It took me 30 seconds to figure out
I had to mouse-over the numbers to get explanations.

